# Here's the .357 Magnum



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

After a little TLC and a good polish, here's the S&W 6inch revolver that I inherited from my father. As far as I know, my father bought it in '93. It is stamped MOD. 19-2. I can't even find this model on the S&W site. What do you think, guys. What say you, Baldy?


Hey, how can I get this image to be bigger?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

SIGCrazie said:


> After a little TLC and a good polish, here's the S&W 6inch revolver that I inherited from my father. As far as I know, my father bought it in '93. It is stamped MOD. 19-2. I can't even find this model on the S&W site. What do you think, guys. What say you, Baldy?


Great gun. The 6" Combat Magnum has always been my favorite revolver for pure shooting pleasure. Nothing to sneeze at for hunting and defense, either.

19-2 should denote production much earlier than 1993, but I will defer to the more knowledgeable Baldy or Bob Wright on that.

The Model 19 was discontinued a couple years ago, so it won't show on the S&W website.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well Sig you got one fine revolver there for sure. A 19-2 would be somewhere around 1964. A 6" barrel would make it good for anything you would like to do. Good luck with it.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

That's a mighty fine lookin' revolver you have. Model 19's in good or better condition are getting more and more desirable as newer shooters realize how well they were made and how well they shoot. 

I've heard (and I believe) that an exclusive diet of full-power .357 Magnum cartridges will eventually stretch the frame and cause problems (the frame was not designed for that powerful cartridge), but I've never seen one fired enough to reach that point.

If you would like another revolver, may I suggest looking for a S&W Model 15, the same revolver chambered in .38 S&W Special. They're not made any more either, and are also very desirable in good shape.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

rfawcs said:


> That's a mighty fine lookin' revolver you have. Model 19's in good or better condition are getting more and more desirable as newer shooters realize how well they were made and how well they shoot.
> 
> I've heard (and I believe) that an exclusive diet of full-power .357 Magnum cartridges will eventually stretch the frame and cause problems (the frame was not designed for that powerful cartridge), but I've never seen one fired enough to reach that point.
> 
> Mr Rfawcs you got things a little mixed up there. The main problem with the Model-19 was the forcing cone splitting with to much use of the 110gr and 125gr mag loads. Shoot 140grs or 158grs mags in it all you want. You will not hurt it. Now the .357 on a N-frame is a lot milder shooting for sure. Meet that old 19/K-model have way and take care of it and your grand children will be shooting it one day. I shoot my 19-4 all the time with what I call mild mag loads. These are 4.5grs to 5grs of Win-231. They'll do a fine job on a varmint. Enjoy it and good luck, you got a real keeper there.:smt023


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I'd ease up on full power heavy bullet loads in the Model 19. Silhouette shooters found that a heavy diet of heavy bullet magnum loads would shear the pivot pins off inside the frame. These the hammer and/or trigger pivot pins. This especially aggravated by the 180gr. bullet loadings. The heavier L-Frame solved these problems, and, in my opinion, became the best .357 Magnum DA revolver made. The L-Frame guns will digest handloads that the N-Framed guns won't due to their shorter cylinders.

Bob Wright


----------



## JJB (Dec 27, 2006)

nice looking gun but it's alittle too shiney for my tastes.. the guys are right about useing too many full mag loads in a k-frame smith.. my baby is a 6" model 27 1968 vintage and it sees mostly medium to mild cast hand loads and it's built to take the heavier ones..


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I had a 4" back in the 80's and one the best shooters. Had it find tune by a professional S&W gunsmith and that's why I sold it. I preferred the way it handled out of the box. The guy did a great job but if I had a hiccup the thing would go off. Got big bucks for it.

What I'd like to know is if you have shot it before or any revolver. If not I would like to know what your think. How accurate is it for you when you shoot it in single action mode? How much fun was it compared to the Auto's. I think I'll start a thread on this but just wanted to know what you think now that you have one?

Enjoy



SIGCrazie said:


> After a little TLC and a good polish, here's the S&W 6inch revolver that I inherited from my father. As far as I know, my father bought it in '93. It is stamped MOD. 19-2. I can't even find this model on the S&W site. What do you think, guys. What say you, Baldy?
> 
> 
> Hey, how can I get this image to be bigger?


----------

